# 'Dumb' pair wrestle python at fast food restaurant



## News Bot (Sep 9, 2010)

Stunned customers watched on as two men wrestled with a python in a McDonald's restaurant car park in Melbourne's north last night.

*Published On:* 09-Sep-10 07:51 AM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## D3pro (Sep 9, 2010)

well... I think I could walk to McDonalds with my 2 meter python with no problems at all lol.
Makes me angry that those idiots stole the snake. They need heavier fines for stealing protected wildlife.


----------



## Alldone (Sep 9, 2010)

They did steal it - they stole a black head python & a monitor from a pet shop. Boy - a whole 1.5 metre snake - what heros! The snake was said to be "not impressed" - can't imagine why that might be??? What morons.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2010)

D3pro said:


> well... I think I could walk to McDonalds with my 2 meter python with no problems at all lol.
> Makes me angry that those idiots stole the snake. They need heavier fines for stealing protected wildlife.


 
Not sure that that's legal (especially in Qld).

On Triple J this morning they told this news story and then played Frank Zappa's Baby Snakes under the weather in tribute to this news story


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 9, 2010)

Dad called up and asked if I'd snuck out last night... "err, what are you talking about?", "did you J, did you?", "WHAT are you talking about?!". He then told me about this 'incident'... and reminded me how much I'd been drooling about a black headed python and monitor! :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Sep 9, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Not sure that that's legal (especially in Qld).


 
I know, I'm just saying... 1.5 meter? how the heck do you wrestle a mere 1.5 meter python?
guess they haven't handled snakes much lol.


----------



## Alldone (Sep 9, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Dad called up and asked if I'd snuck out last night... "err, what are you talking about?", "did you J, did you?", "WHAT are you talking about?!". He then told me about this 'incident'... and reminded me how much I'd been drooling about a black headed python and monitor! :lol:


So you finally snapped & pinched one from the local shops hey? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 9, 2010)

the snake is safely back in his enclosure now, a little shaken up (if you had of seen they way they handle it when they took it you would know why). the sand monitor is still being recovered. the blackhead has been a pet of outs for over 6 years, so it was alot more sentimental value then it was money. we are glad to have him back.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 9, 2010)

MartinsMum said:


> So you finally snapped & pinched one from the local shops hey? :lol: :lol:


 
Hehe, sure did!

Glad to hear it's back though and safe... here's to hoping for a speedy recovery and that the poor things aren't shaken up too much.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 9, 2010)

mckellar007 said:


> the snake is safely back in his enclosure now, a little shaken up (if you had of seen they way they handle it when they took it you would know why). the sand monitor is still being recovered. the blackhead has been a pet of outs for over 6 years, so it was alot more sentimental value then it was money. we are glad to have him back.


 
Good to hear, hope you find the monitor. What a pair of idiots... If only you could have a chance to 'wrestle' them AKA kick their *cough* huh? Lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2010)

Stolen??? What a load of garbage! It sounds like just another typical herp trade in a Maccas carpark....nothing odd about it at all! 8)

Good to hear you got one of em back mckellar007. Nasty stuff!


----------



## Reptilequeen (Sep 9, 2010)

Im still worried about the monitor that they said they haven't found him as yet, God I hope he's okay and someone has the sense to do the right thing if he's found. Stupid fools, I think they need some time in klink for this, poor animals. I hope Mr python is not too shaken up by this and that monitor is found very soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## M-Van86 (Sep 10, 2010)

mckellar007 said:


> the snake is safely back in his enclosure now, a little shaken up (if you had of seen they way they handle it when they took it you would know why). the sand monitor is still being recovered. the blackhead has been a pet of outs for over 6 years, so it was alot more sentimental value then it was money. we are glad to have him back.


 Was quite a surprise to see the store on TV. I'm really glad to hear the BHP is back and I hope it's doing okay - can quite easily imagine how it wouldn't have taken that well at all. And I really hope you get the Sand Monitor back.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

god these guys are oh so very smart !


----------



## markw7575 (Sep 15, 2010)

saw this on tv
how stupid r ppl these days honestly


----------



## viperst (Oct 12, 2010)

crazy


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

gee...and i thought i was an idiot for taking to broken glass with an angle grinder...this is an all new level of stupidity


----------

